# Liverpool V Arsenal



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

What a game that was!

Best team won of course
















If Torres doesn't get young European player of the year then there is something seriously wrong!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

You know what, i so f**cked off watching football lately,

p*xy ref's ruin a game,

how could that be a penalty, and the one on

hleb in the first game not????

refs ruined the tie. full stop!

every week i watch football and its the same old story with

wrong decisions being made

sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm a gooner and pig sick about it, but as long as you stop Chelski or the Mancs winning it you're alright by me.

The penalty was a bit soft though









Good luck


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm neutral with those two, but having just watched the match which I have to say was a great game, the penalty was dubious and shouldn't have been awarded









As for the last goal







gotta give it to them for that one


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

sssammm said:


> You know what, i so f**cked off watching football lately,
> 
> p*xy ref's ruin a game,
> 
> ...










:cry2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

sssammm said:


> You know what, i so f**cked off watching football lately,
> 
> p*xy ref's ruin a game,
> 
> ...


Can't argue with you Sam - I'm not a neutral but for those who are it was still a great game.

Whilst the game was on I was having text banter with two Gooner pals of mine. When you scored with 5-mins to go i thought i would get in first and I sent "I think its all over!" Then by the time I finished sending it I had to add "it is now!!!!"

Tell you what - we'll take the Champions League if you go on and stop MU and Chelsea winning the Premiership please.

Cheers Stu.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I can't bear the thought of Chelski winning anything this season.... please no


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to being not too fond of either team or their managers but that was an excellent game to watch. Do feel that Arsenal were stitched up with regards that penalty as it seemed far too soft.

Top marks to both teams though for a fast clean game.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

sssammm said:


> You know what, i so f**cked off watching football lately,
> 
> p*xy ref's ruin a game,
> 
> ...


I don't think there's an answer though I'm afraid. People make mistakes, it's in their nature. Things happen so quickly on a professional football pitch nowerdays that it hardly surprising that players are called offside when they are not, or the ball called out when it didn't cross the line. Also, with the players trying everything they can to fool the referee I'm amazed there aren't more "wrong" decisions. As long as the officials are doing their best I think no-one can ask more than that.

Of course some would have TV cameras playing a more active role in decision making during games, but I disagree. Yes, while the officials are on the pitch watching the game real time with no replay facility there will be mistakes, but TBH that adds to the excitement. I for one don't want the game broken up with endless breaks while a 4th official looks at replays to decide whether the ball crossed the touchline, or decide if a player was active and therefore offiside. Let's leave things as they are, go easy on the refs and start to disuade players from diving, feigning injury every 10 minutes, and trying to intimidate the officials.

Last night's game was excellent. Regardless of whether the referee made a mistake with the penalty (and personally I think it was a penalty) the game was decided more by mistakes made by the players than the ref.

Just my 2c worth









Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> What a game that was!
> 
> *Best team won of course*
> 
> ...


Yep, *best team* won *by a long way*!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

catflem said:


> I'm a gooner and pig sick about it, but as long as you stop Chelski or the Mancs winning it you're alright by me.
> 
> The penalty was a bit soft though
> 
> ...


But I think *and hope *the Mancs WILL win it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Griff said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a gooner and pig sick about it, but as long as you stop Chelski or the Mancs winning it you're alright by me.
> ...


Griff, I'm shocked !. I thought you were a City fan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I am, but I am not like those mental reds fans that want City to lose whoever they are playing. I'd sooner see a Manchester team win over any other, and second....a northern club to win over any southern club.

My second choice would be Liverpool.

I dont mind so much Liverpool beating Man U in the final.............just so long as it's a northern club that wins!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> I am, but I am not like those mental reds fans that want City to lose whoever they are playing. I'd sooner see a Manchester team win over any other, and second....a northern club to win over any southern club.
> 
> My second choice would be Liverpool.
> 
> I dont mind so much Liverpool beating Man U in the final.............just so long as it's a northern club that wins!!!


good on you griff


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I'm one depressed Arsenal fan this morning. A great game for the neutral, and a better one than the previous two (which I attended). Liverpool's ability under Benitez to shut up shop and defend in their own half with eleven men was the critical difference in the first two games. The random refereeing decisions went against us as well, as most neutrals accept, but that's the luck of the draw.

I will be interested to see how the team respond in their game on Sunday: fight to the finish or tired capitulation?


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

oldfogey said:


> Liverpool's ability under Benitez to shut up shop and defend in their own half with eleven men was the critical difference in the first two games. The random refereeing decisions went against us as well, as most neutrals accept, but that's the luck of the draw.
> 
> I will be interested to see how the team respond in their game on Sunday: fight to the finish or tired capitulation?


Arsenal's own inability to maintain the lead in both legs cost them too. Before last night's game, Fabregas criticised Liverpool's style of play but for all Arsenal's pretty football in both legs and throughout the season, they look like they'll end up with nothing to show for it. Liverpool aren't as good to watch as Arsenal (some of their play in the first half was sublime) but they know how to get a result over two legs in Europe.

I was scared by the threat Walcott showed in the first leg and was relieved to see him not start last night, he showed what he can do when he did come on!

As for the penalty decisions I thought Hleb should have had one in the first leg but it wasn't given, I also thought Babel's was a definite pen last night and the ref agreed


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

We were robbed!

By Scousers.









Who'd have thought?

Wasn't as depressed this morning, as I was last night, even though I have to work with a 'pool fan (who lives in Surrey







).

I know he scores most of our goals, but I have to wonder about Adebayor. He comes across as a selfish player and Gallas doesn't help that.

Even after Walcott came on; the back four insisted on trying to lob the ball up exclusively to Ade, rather than working it forward. Might as well have gift-wrapped the ball and presented it to pool.

How can we hope to win, if we don't hang on to the ball? Time to get them back to the passing-practice Arsene.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It was the best game of all other 4.


----------

